# The Count of Monte Cristo (2002)



## Krystal (Mar 28, 2003)

*The Count of Monte Cristo*

"The Count of Monte Cristo" is Alexandre Dumas' classic story of an innocent man wrongly but deliberately imprisoned and his brilliant strategy for revenge against those who betrayed him.

Dashing young sailor Edmond Dantes (JIM CAVIEZEL) is a guileless and honest young man whose peaceful life and plans to marry the beautiful Mercedes (DAGMARA DOMINCZYK) are abruptly shattered when his best friend Fernand (GUY PEARCE), who wants Mercedes for himself, deceives him. Unlawfully sentenced to the infamous island prison of Chateau D'If, Edmond is trapped in a nightmare that lasts for thirteen years.

Haunted by the baffling course his life has taken, over time he abandons everything he ever believed about right and wrong and becomes consumed by thoughts of vengeance against those who betrayed him. With the help of another inmate (RICHARD HARRIS), Dantes plots and succeeds in his mission to escape from prison, whereupon he transforms himself into the mysterious and wealthy Count of Monte Cristo.

With cunning ruthlessness, he cleverly insinuates himself into the French nobility and systematically destroys the men who manipulated and enslaved him.

Source: MovieWeb


This movie is awesome, enjoy it completely. Love the action, story and the acting in it. Specially enjoy when Dantes was doing his revenge as the Count of Monte Cristo. And his time in prison with the priest. When he was learning.   

Great movie!  

Krystal


----------



## Quill (Mar 29, 2003)

I came very close to buying a copy of it yesterday, but I haven't even seen it yet.  Still, I'm not above the occasional impulse purchase, and it does sound rather interesting.  I might just have to pick it up now.


----------



## Krystal (Mar 29, 2003)

Definitely check it out, you could always see it from a video store before purchasing it.   What I can say is that is great, I'm seriously thinking purchasing the dvd.  

Krystal


----------



## X Q mano (Jul 14, 2003)

*The Count of Monte Cristo*

I recently saw the film, and it was alright I guess... 

I'm not easily impressed by movies, they tend to be entertainment, but little of it is etched into my memory forever like a book can...

Anyways, I've been wanting to read the books for a while, and I was wondering if any of you have read the book and seen the movie, and what are your thoughts about it? Is the book better?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re:The count of Monte Christo*

Not seen the book - or seen the more recent movie. I figure you're not talking about the film version where Richard Chamberlain plays the lead role? A good film, that. I'm afraid I've not read the book, though.


----------



## X Q mano (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re:The count of Monte Christo*

It was pretty recent, yeah... But I don't know who played the lead role... He wasn't very well known I think. At least not to me...  But I'm not really a movie guy, so... 

I bought the book now, and going to read it after I've read the Chronicles of Narnia...


----------



## nemesis (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re:The count of Monte Christo*

Richard Chamberlain was big in the 1980's. He also played the role in the TV dramatisation of Shogun. He always played one of the Muskateers in the original film series. Aramis I think. Not the Leonardo DeCaprio version which was more recent.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re:The count of Monte Christo*

Shogun was a great TV series. Sometimes I wonder if maybe I shouldn't have read the books sometime as well.


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Oct 26, 2003)

I love this movie! My friends tease me about it being paced too slow, but I think that's what makes it so good. 

One of my favorite scenes is when 'The Count' is running along the beach, happy about his newfound freedom, and then looks up to see a group of pirates staring at him.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 26, 2003)

Yeah, that scene was cool.  Hey! Love your avatar.  

Krystal


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks! I've been looking everywhere for a good Crichton icon. Usually, when I shrink the picture down you can't tell who it is. 

Another thing about this movie that I really enjoyed was the character building. A lot of movies don't focuse on that aspect of the film, but this one really developed the characters and their interaction between each other.


----------



## Krystal (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, I think that is one of the points I like it so much, I love good characters and as you say the interaction between them was great. 

Krystal


----------

